# Just a Idea I had......



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone

My name is Mike and I want to pick your brain.....

Would a place to go out and shoot and meet new archers and possibly be able to have like leagues go well....

I know that I would love to have something like that to go to. I am talking like somewhere that is open for the public and have rental equipment like in a Bowling Ally for people to try and just go out for a evening and shoot some arrows.


I know there is the "CLUBS" that you can join and don't get me wrong they are great and there is lots of great people in them, but usually they only have shooting one day or 2 out of the week and you pay upwards of $100 for a membership a year. I would love to see something like a place that would do something like leagues and special nights to bring some more spotlight to the sport of archery.


I live in Leamington Ontario, If something like that opened say here do you think that people would be interested in something like that??????


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Mike...

Both The BowShop in Waterloo and Archer's Nook in London have success with a fairly similar model (they do have a proshop attached to the range).... They rent range time and equipment whenever they are open, and I'm pretty neither of these clubs requires to join as a full member just to try things out (the Bow Shop does not for sure).

Club members do receive benefits, such as 24x7 access, but the range time can be purchased on an hourly basis, as well as beginner equipment.

Can we ask where your experiences come from (requiring folks to join on day 1)?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The big problem with archery is that y You're handing strangers a weapon here, with no idea if they know how to use it safely. It's kind of hard to hurt anyone accidentally with bowling or pool.

This sort of this has to be done in a club setting, with supervision and instruction. A lot of clubs do have "come and try archery" sessions. But I agree, this could be more common and better advertized.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

To start most club memberships that have archery are around $60 or less in the Essex area. Most offer discounts on range fees that more than pay for the membership if you are attending most club nights or events. I agree that leagues in the area are an issue but so is the volunteer base to run them. If offered and well setup it can be done. We tried it last year for 3D and only had ten sign up and it saved you 5 bucks per 3D. Now equipment at any club (recurves and arrows) are for use free, unlike bowling shoes. Coaching is free also unless you want private lessons (from a certified Coach). So getting into the sport is easy. We only have a ten yard range and on our thursday night but we have 35 plus archers+, and many new ones each week. We will have two nights a week going into the spring and with any luck a new building in the fall with 30 yards indoor. We have also just started to look at family rates to help with the minimal costs we charge with range fees so it keeps it in line with larger families that want to enjoy the sport together.
I have to correct Stash on the "weapon" comment. I hand a new archer a bow that has safety factors and has rules that we make sure all are aware of them. Can it be used as a weapon, yep just as much as a baseball bat can.............bet you do not hear them say weapon at baseball training camp.

So in our area we have Rose City Archers (indoor), AMA sportsmen (indoor/outdoor/3d range) and both have 20 yard ranges and equipment to use. At Windsor Sportsmen (indoor/outdoor/3d range)we have 10 yard indoor mostly for lessons and equipment to use. Most Range fees are $5 non membership and $3 with membership and all have coaching available. I wish there were more and there are a few clubs looking into this but most only have outdoor ranges.

In my view we have it not to bad in this area to access archery if you are truly interested, a bit of a drive from Leamington but a lot closer than London.

Best of luck and speaking for all clubs I hope to see you out.

Bob


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Forest City archers is a club that I believe is open 24/7 to its members. It has an outdoor 3D range that you can use any time. It's north of London though so it's a little far for you Mike.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

You just can`t hand some one a weapon and turn them loose ... sorry but it has to incorporate some sort of lesson as well...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> You just can`t hand some one a weapon and turn them loose ... sorry but it has to incorporate some sort of lesson as well...


"A weapon, arm, or armament is a tool, device, equipment or instrument used in order to inflict damage or harm to enemies or other living beings, structures, or systems."

": something (as a club, knife, or gun) used to injure, defeat, or destroy"

Sometimes we can be our own worst enemy when we describe our equipment in terms that create fear in the people who do not understand the difference. That is why time and time again we see loss of rights based on words. We see this when we say the word gun control. To a firearm owner it means control of the barrel, it means safe storage, it means education on safety and it means taking responsibility for the use of your equipment. To those who are uneducated it means restrictive government laws, it means banning of certain firearms, it means being listed like a criminal and not to be trusted.

My bow is not a weapon. My guns are not weapons. And as a trained coach I teach safety before you touch any of my equipment. I do not hate ducks nor have I been attacked by any. I harvest game with the proper equipment and I use ethics to guide me. I teach the same in archery.

Sorry, I feel very strongly about this and we wasted billions over 15 years because non-educated people fear the word weapon.

Last I will say as it is off topic, I appoligize for that.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

goin south fast... OP is missing again... this seems familiar...


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I am not missing ...... I just really wanted to see what you all had as input in this subject...... As I can see there is some of you that think that our hobby is too dangerous for just anyone to try out..... THAT IS WHAT I THINK IS WRONG WITH ARCHERY, and why it is not growing....... True bowling is safer, but everyone has common sense to not stand right behind the bowler because there is a chance that the ball will be thrown behind and hit you. And when was the last time you ever saw someone throwing the ball into the crowd and not down the ally by mistake. And if someone really wanted too they could throw the ball at some ones head and kill them.... That is only one example. 

I was really hoping that people would at least think it was a half decent idea and even give some input on how to make it as safe as possible. I WAS WRONG.. 

All I can think is are you all the same people that complained when they took Archery out of schools because a class room setting was not good enough teaching and supervision to teach the fine art of Archery.......



I know that this idea would need some tweaking and thought on getting it to fly that is why I posted it here, looking for help in getting our hobby to grow.....


With most of us being old enough to remember being able to go to Canadian Tire and buying a cheap target bow or even making one out of a stick and string or finding our dads in the garage, and just going out to the backyard with our WEAPONS OF DEATH AND MASS DESTRUCTION, with no formal training and or hours of coaching I am surprised that any of us are still around to even help teach them that really want to learn but just have no where to try it out.


I know that there is clubs and archery groups around. But growing up in a gun shop for most of my childhood I met alot of different people and I have seen more and more people that turn around and say why should I learn how to shoot a bow, it looks fun but I really don't want to hunt so there is no point. People really only think that unless you are in the Olympics or a hunter there is nothing more. 

I have also seen people get turned off of clubs because they really don't want to see all the deer heads and animals hanging on the wall when they bring their families out for a afternoon of family target shooting. It is just another reason they think archery is just for hunting and all people use targets for is practice, and not as a sport. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with all the trophy heads on the wall and there is nothing wrong with hunting, it is just not for everyone.....


OK OK sorry for my rant but I get it, it is not the safest thing in the world but I bet there is more people hurt everyday doing other things not archery related.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I think you have a good idea. Just not a financially viable one. I personally would love to see a techno hunt set up in SW Ontario but the cost vs possible return makes it unrealistic. Come on spring!


----------



## Hoyt_63 (Jan 30, 2013)

Alot of the archery shops around here either have video archery or 3-d leagues...


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi kwboom,

I am a coach, competitive archer and archery club executive here in Alberta and what I can certainly say for starters is that what you seek is very feasible. Our club has seen phenomenal growth over the last year since we moved into our new facility, a facility that is clean, safe, and respectful. The growth has been so overwhelming that our coaches are starting to get stretched in all sorts of directions. Outside of the new facility, some of the other reasons for this growth is that we offer a supportive environment in which people can go to practice their sport. One of the big turn-off's is that archery is all too often associated with bowhunting by the general public and many clubs that I have had experience with have become their own worst enemies by promoting archery as an opportunity for hunters to extend their hunting seasons. 

Our club supports and promotes archery in all of its forms - target, bowhunting, 3D, field, traditional, and kyudo (japanese archery) and if we had the opportunity I'm sure we would even include horse archery but so far no one has expressed an interest. Several times a year we hold events that we open to the public (FITAs), Open Houses, and even drop-ins on Saturday afternoons. We also offer 24 / 7 access to our members and anyone can become a member even if they don't have their own equipment because we have a supply of entry level bows that all members have access to. Anyone who wants to to improve their shooting can access any of the coaches any time. 

If you're interested in seeing a model that works, check us out at www.crarchery.ca.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I too am a coach and the first 5 minuets of each new teaching session is on safety .. before a bow even hits their hands .. so our responses where as to the way it was presented to us .. which sounded like come in rent equipment and start shooting.. I don`t think safety orientation was mentioned as the first step either.. Most shops have rental equipment and also archery lessons equipment supplied as per the way I teach at my range and club which is privately owned ...hope this is a clearer response..


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hoyt_63 said:


> Alot of the archery shops around here either have video archery or 3-d leagues...


I don't doubt that in Wisconsin that there are lots of 3D leagues and video hunts. There just isn't the market demand for video hunts in sw ontario. As far as I'm aware there is no 3D leagues in Southern ontario.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Talk is cheap but Whisky costs money.I just don't see a big enough market to make this idea work Mike. My opinion though. I hope it happens as I do think it's a good idea to further the sport of archery.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I too am a coach and the first 5 minuets of each new teaching session is on safety .. before a bow even hits their hands .. so our responses where as to the way it was presented to us .. which sounded like come in rent equipment and start shooting.. I don`t think safety orientation was mentioned as the first step either.. Most shops have rental equipment and also archery lessons equipment supplied as per the way I teach at my range and club which is privately owned ...hope this is a clearer response..


I could not agree more!:thumbs_up

We coach the same at Windsor before they touch a bow range safety is taught first then bow safety is next.

Archery has a good safety record and I believe target archery still has more participants than hunting. So I do not believe that is part of the issue with the ability to shoot at a club or a safe place outside city limits.

As far as game heads on the wall, I believe that is an excuse more than a issue. 

The OP was about a place to go shoot and I believe I gave him some options available within a haf hour drive of Leamington. I know AMA has an outdoor range that can be used at anytime at little or no charge by members and we are working on that at Windsor also. As far as leagues I would say get involved and start one up, 3D or paper I am sure there would be a good response in this area. We would be glad to help in this area to get it going.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

We have 2 indoor archery ranges here in Winnipeg that cater to walk-ins as well as home to organized leagues. I practically live at Heartland, and consider it my archery home. There are always educated staff on hand that will take the brand new archer in to the range area, and work with each one for a few moments to familiarize them with the equipment, and safety on the range. As well, there are usually, and I do say usually, experienced shooters who will offer help, and advice to the novices. Heartland hosts, birthdays, and other group ventures for people to bring their kids, or come as a group, and enjoy an hour or 2 of something new. Both ranges have rental equipment for different archery styles, and experience, as well as a pro shop and equipment repair. Heartland does display a few trophy animals, but, they also have a huge wall of target score sheets, and the robinhood rack. In my opinion this gives the novice a sense of ALL that archery can be. Hunting, target, serious competition, or just plain recreation. 

Just my 2 arrows worth.

Cindy


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds awesome (and familiar) CindyV... Next time I'm in Winterpeg I'll look up Heartland...!

Hmm... for some reason it underlines Winterpeg in red when I type it... I must have my browser set to the USA dictionary... :wink:


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Mike,
I'm relatively new to AT but I'm a longtime bowhunter that lives not too far from you in Merlin. Haven't been to a 3D shoot yet...but was thinking about checking out the one at Dover on Saturday. Not sure how much interest a place like that would get around Leamington....but it's worth looking into. Right now I do most shooting in my yard or in my 60' shop during the winter.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey man that is cool I wish I had a shop like that, that I could go to to shoot..... I would be all over that. All we got is 15 feet in my garage when it is not too cold......

I will be at Dover on Sat. Hope to see you there......


----------

